# AVRO LANCASTER



## Ron Handgraaf (Jun 27, 2007)

Pilot's and Flight Engineer's notes.

Can be found at:

Avro Lancaster

Good reading!

Regards

Ron


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Ron!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 27, 2007)

Awesome I cant wait to get out of work and read it.

Thank's Ron,


----------



## Ron Handgraaf (Jun 27, 2007)

Hallo Micdrow,

You'll have a lot of reading to do! 
Now I'm working on the "Meet the N3N" pictorial manual.
What kind of work are you doing?

Regards

Ron


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 27, 2007)

I work as an equipment tech, maintaining machines and equipment for high end manufacturing of electronic boards.


----------

